# Unsere Kaulquappen kommen nicht....



## SusiS. (2. Juli 2010)

in die Pötte. Das heißt, sie scheinen sich nicht  weiter zu entwickeln.

Kann es daran liegen das es bei uns in Schleswig Holstein erst so  spät wärmer wurde oder wieso bilden die sich nicht aus ? Munter sind sie, bewegen sich auch fleißig, raspeln alles ab was fressbar ist, aber bilden z.B. keine Hinterbeine aus, so das irgendwann mal __ Frösche daraus werden.

Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit hatten wir im Teich lange keine Kaulquappen mehr.

Woran liegt das und wird aus denen noch mal etwas ?


Fragt Susi.S.


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unsere Kaulquappen kommen nicht....*

Servus Susi

Nur geduld, heuer ist ein wettermäßig sehr ungünstiges Jahr .... sehr spät warm geworden, viel Regen, wenig Sonne 
Die Wassertemperaturen sind auch erst spät in normale Verhältnisse gekommen ....

Alles Faktoren auf die die Natur empfindlich reagiert 

Also hab Geduld ... die bekommen schon Hackserln


----------



## Casybay (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unsere Kaulquappen kommen nicht....*

Hi Susi,
bei meinen Quappen ist es genauso, wie bei Dir. Nix Beine.
Auch mein männl.Molch ist immernoch im Teich unterwegs, obwohl letztes Jahr um die Zeit alle ausgewandert waren.


----------



## StefanBO (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unsere Kaulquappen kommen nicht....*



SusiS. schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit hatten wir im Teich lange keine Kaulquappen mehr.
> 
> Woran liegt das und wird aus denen noch mal etwas ?


Sind es denn überhaupt die gleichen Kaulquappen? Also von der selben Art? Bestimmung möglich?

Einige (eher seltenere) Krötenarten sind jetzt mal gerade erst auf Partnersuche ...

Nachtrag am Beispiel __ Kreuzkröte auf kaulquappe.de:


> Die zeitig im Frühjahr geschlüpften Larven kommen oft im selben Jahr zur Umwandlung, vor allem in flachen / warmen Gewässern. Späte Larven überwintern (große Larven).


----------



## SusiS. (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unsere Kaulquappen kommen nicht....*



> Sind es denn überhaupt die gleichen Kaulquappen? Also von der selben Art?



Nach dem vor Wochen vorhandenen Laich, scheinen es unterschiedliche Kaulquappen zu sein.

Der Winter in SH war ziemlich lang und kaum war der Teich aufgetaut fingen die noch vorhandenen __ Frösche das Balzen an und bald hatten wir auch Laich im Teich. Nur auf einer Stelle und verschiedene Formen. 

Seit dem sind auch keine Frösche mehr sichtbar, bis auf Gestern da hatte ich einen in seiner Uferruhe gestört, aber sonst kein Froschgequarke, keine Frösche, also von Partnersuche keine Spur. 

Danke für den Link der ist sehr hilfreich


----------



## danyvet (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Unsere Kaulquappen kommen nicht....*

Hallo Susi,

ich glaub auch, dass du dir keine Sorgen machen musst. Ich hab Krötenquappis von 3 Pärchen, die vom Ablaichdatum nur 1 Woche auseinander sind. Hab aber schon seit gut 3 Wochen Minikrötis im Garten herumwuseln und im Teich selber sind auch alle Stadien, welche mit allen Haxerln, welche mit nur Hinterhaxerln und auch welche, die noch gar keine Beinchen haben. Zieht sich heuer alles sehr in die Länge.


----------

